# I officially have a problem



## squareone (Dec 18, 2008)

So I just went a little crazy in the last two weeks. I got myself a pd20, a nitecore ex10, and a malkoff m60w. What is wrong with me. O ya and a typhoon 2


----------



## HoopleHead (Dec 18, 2008)

"That's like saying Michael Jordan has a basketball problem, or Def Leppard has an awesomeness problem."
- Earl (Jason Lee) on My Name Is Earl


----------



## Changchung (Dec 18, 2008)

Dont worry... That is normal...


----------



## squareone (Dec 18, 2008)

Its funny how crazy all my friends think I am


----------



## HKJ (Dec 18, 2008)

squareone said:


> So I just went a little crazy in the last two weeks. I got myself a pd20, a nitecore ex10, and a malkoff m60w. What is wrong with me. O ya and a typhoon 2



What problem is that?

The most I have got is 6 lights in one day (One time was: 4 olights+2 surefires).


----------



## squareone (Dec 18, 2008)

HKJ said:


> What problem is that?
> 
> The most I have got is 6 lights in one day (One time was: 4 olights+2 surefires).


 
Nice :twothumbs


----------



## saabgoblin (Dec 18, 2008)

squareone said:


> So I just went a little crazy in the last two weeks. I got myself a pd20, a nitecore ex10, and a malkoff m60w. What is wrong with me. O ya and a typhoon 2



It's okay dude, you are just coming down and going through withdrawal man it'll be okay, here, take one of these Jetbeams and you should feel better in about half an hour.oo:


----------



## maxspeeds (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to CPF :twothumbs ! You're one of us now.


----------



## squareone (Dec 18, 2008)

maxspeeds said:


> Welcome to CPF :twothumbs ! You're one of us now.


 Ha thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## Bobpuvel (Dec 19, 2008)

+1 for the "my friends think I'm crazy"


----------



## Christoph (Dec 19, 2008)

I completely know where you are I have three in transit at the moment.
Chris


----------



## Changchung (Dec 19, 2008)

Members: 55,763, Active Members: 8,249

We are not crazy, but the rest of the world is it... :welcome:


----------



## squareone (Dec 19, 2008)

dammit i just got the typhoon in the mail and they sent the wrong one. They sent me first gen instead of the typhoon 2 i ordered. Now i have to wait longer


----------



## socom1970 (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't know... I just got my Milky-modded U2by2 back from Scott this week. Total for the light plus the mod: $515.00. We don't have a problem, we just have a wonderful hobby that is genuinely useful.


----------



## Changchung (Dec 20, 2008)

squareone said:


> dammit i just got the typhoon in the mail and they sent the wrong one. They sent me first gen instead of the typhoon 2 i ordered. Now i have to wait longer


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Dec 23, 2008)

That's "light fever", very contagious and recurrent!


----------



## squareone (Dec 23, 2008)

Ya im starting to get the fever.haha . I just got the ex10 though and its pretty sweet


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 24, 2008)

Where is your A2 with a Strion Kit and M6 with LF bulbs and Mdocod 2X18650 battery carrier and Milky mods and McGizmo's at? 
:nana:

You are off to a good start but you aren't quite off the deep end yet! OH and this may be a good time to run away with some money left.............


----------



## squareone (Dec 24, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Where is your A2 with a Strion Kit and M6 with LF bulbs and Mdocod 2X18650 battery carrier and Milky mods and McGizmo's at?
> :nana:
> 
> You are off to a good start but you aren't quite off the deep end yet! OH and this may be a good time to run away with some money left.............


 
ya i still really have no idea what milky mods or anything like that is, I am very intersted though


----------



## cruisemissile (Dec 24, 2008)

Flashaholics Anonymous Meeting:
Me:"Hi my name is Cruise Missile and I'm a Flashaholic"
_A_u_dience responds "Hi CruiseMissile!"_

Me: "I'm a flashaholic and lost my dog, my job, my house, my wife, my kids, the shirt off my back, etc.."
_Audience: "Aawwwww, tell us more"_

Me: "My friends, family and co-workers all were in disbelief at my flashaholism. My acquisiton of lights big and small, cheap and expensive, incan, led, etc.., for little or no apparent reason. 
I just woke up in the a.m and had to have more and more lights, and more and more brightness. 
I would associate with all the wrong types of people, mainly flashaholics, enlighted and even unenlightend people. 
I lost all sense of right and wrong. 
I'm jones-ing right now- Anyone got a Surefire and some primaries?"


----------

